# Your input please



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I will shortly be updating the 'Info everyone needs to know' thread, but would like some input regarding any other information that you feel would be useful to include. Bear in mind that the guide is for people from all countries.

Thanks

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I will shortly be updating the 'Info everyone needs to know' thread, but would like some input regarding any other information that you feel would be useful to include. Bear in mind that the guide is for people from all countries.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -


For newcomers an area guide would be really helpful, as in which parts are cheaper to live in for property. I know there is the general costing overview but if you don't know the areas fully and are looking for somewhere just cheap/expensive then that would really be helpful.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Visa Issues, housing, rentals (car and housing), country information


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Perhaps a bit on public transport/car rental for the first few months after you arrive?


----------



## tierento (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm going through the moving process now. Here are some of the things I have been worrying about:

Car Rental 
Real Estate Agents
Cost of living (power, water, internet)
Suburbs ... which is best for which lifestyle and which ones are finished.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I will shortly be updating the 'Info everyone needs to know' thread, but would like some input regarding any other information that you feel would be useful to include. Bear in mind that the guide is for people from all countries.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -


Travel times from one area to another would be useful, just roughly from a main area to another etc.


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

hey sorry about that *Elphaba* I meant no offence, crossmyhearthopetodie.

I was trying to interject humour in the middle of the seriousness - it's a bad habit 


if I were to add something: 


1) I guess a separate thread for consulate locations of the major represented demographics

2) One for food - I understand tastes are varied, but a brief price range & choice spots for the usual culinary suspects would be useful for those reading

3) Something covering telecom / internet costs - everytime I have guests coming in they ask me about what & how fast it takes to get connected (I promise not to post my gripes about Etisalat's price gouging vis a vis Al Shamil  )


hope that helps


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I will shortly be updating the 'Info everyone needs to know' thread, but would like some input regarding any other information that you feel would be useful to include. Bear in mind that the guide is for people from all countries.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -


A COST OF LIVING QUOTE FOR FOOD/CLOTHES ETC. tHEY DO THIS ON SOME TEFL SITES AND IT IS REALLY HELPFUL WHEN TRYING TO GUAGE WHETHER YOU CAN LIVE ON THE SALARY OFFERED OR NOT.

Sorry about cap lock but can't be arsed to retype!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

SBP said:


> A COST OF LIVING QUOTE FOR FOOD/CLOTHES ETC. tHEY DO THIS ON SOME TEFL SITES AND IT IS REALLY HELPFUL WHEN TRYING TO GUAGE WHETHER YOU CAN LIVE ON THE SALARY OFFERED OR NOT.
> 
> Sorry about cap lock but can't be arsed to retype!


This type of thing
Login - TEFL.com


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Maybe something on laws affecting expats beyond your residence visa - I don't mean laws as per the "getting arrested" thread, but any experience people have of family law, making wills in the UAE etc could be useful

At this rate we will be publishing a second Dubai Explorer on the forum!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Whoa! You people don't want much! 

I'll get around to revising and incorporating over the next few weeks. Once it's done though, woe betide anyone who asks questions before reading the guide! 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Whoa! You people don't want much!
> 
> I'll get around to revising and incorporating over the next few weeks. Once it's done though, woe betide anyone who asks questions before reading the guide!
> 
> -


As if we would! :tongue1::eyebrows:


----------



## Vmoses (Sep 14, 2009)

Haven't checked to see if you already have it. But something along the lines of : keep an open mind; you're not in Kansas anymore etc :d


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Vmoses said:


> Haven't checked to see if you already have it. But something along the lines of : keep an open mind; you're not in Kansas anymore etc :d


You're not wrong Dorothy


----------



## KPisupati (Jan 8, 2010)

*Ditto*



tierento said:


> I'm going through the moving process now. Here are some of the things I have been worrying about:
> 
> Car Rental
> Real Estate Agents
> ...


Would love to see this info!


----------

